# Hotrock 24 - besser wird das



## AlexMC (14. November 2013)

Ich habe ein nagelneues Hotrock 24 zerlegt - und ihr seid Schuld 

Es begann irgendwann Frühsommer des Jahres mit einem Ebay-Schnapper. Ein Hotrock 24, neu und unbenutzt für 256 EUR, sogar mit Anlieferung, also noch nicht mal Versandkosten. 
Papa glücklich, Hotrock verschwand in der Garage, um bis zum im Dezember nahenden Geburtstag nicht entdeckt zu werden.

Irgendwann letztens machte ich dann den Fehler, hier zuviele Optimierungs-Threads zu lesen. Alsdann begab ich mich wieder in die Garage, um mir das Hotrock doch mal genauer anzusehen. 
Als erstes dann mal die Gabel getestet. Auf weich gestellt konnte ich sie tatsächlich mit Mühe und Not zum Anschlag durchdrücken, der "Federweg" betrug ca 4cm. Könnte mir vorstellen das der Junior bei 5m Drops den tatsächlich ganz nutzen könnte.

Jetzt doch neugierig geworden demontierte ich einige Teile und legte sie auf die Waage. Daß sich dabei ein Optimierungspotential ohnesgleichen auftat, brauche ich Euch hier ja nicht zu sagen.

Erstmal ein paar Bildchen, sonst wird's zu textlastig.

Das Hotrock im Ausgangszustand:







Der jetzige Zustand :





Jetzt kommen die Wiegeergebnisse. So wie es aussieht, ist das Hotrock auf heftigen Downhilleinsatz ausgelegt, zumindest sprechen dafür die Gewichte einiger Teile. 

Besonders frech fand ich den Lenker. Das beste daran ist noch die Farbe. Warum man einen 600g-Prügel an ein Kinderbike verbauen muß , vielleicht sollte Spezi bei seinen Enduros die Lenker mit Blei ausgießen, dann hätte man gewichtsmäßig was vergleichbares. 
Ich werde ihn zuhause neben die Tür legen, wenn ein Einbrecher kommen sollte, dann habe ich was, um ihn den Scheitel geradezuziehen. Er wird es nicht überleben.






Die Gabel steht dem in nichts nach, vor allem, wenn man die ausgezeichnete Funktion noch in Betracht zieht:






Vorbau geht einigermaßen, wird aber auch durch was leichteres ersetzt:






Sattelstütze:






Sattel, ist bequem, bleibt.






Vorderradbremse auch mal gewogen:






Hier dann der erste Optimierungsschritt, Lenker neu 9 EUR, knapp 400g Gewichtsersparnis, so billig kann Leichtbau sein 






Weitere Planung ist: Gabel Manitou Skareb, dadurch notwendig Vorderrad mit Disc + hydrauliche Scheibenbremse vorne, leichterer Vorbau, evtl leichtere Sattelstütze. Antrieb und hinterer Teil sollen erstmal so bleiben, mit der Option auf spätere Veränderungen.


----------



## trolliver (14. November 2013)

Habe ich dir irgendwas mal etwas geraten?  Bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt, jedoch läßt mein Langzeitgedächtnis einfach schon nach... 

Um mal mit Philipps Worten zu sprechen: oberaffengeile Farbe!

Tja... und mit den Teilen: wenn du es drauf anlegst, wird nicht viel mehr als der Rahmen übrig bleiben, aber man muß es keineswegs auf die Spitze treiben. Für Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker könntest du dir die KCNC-Teile ansehen, bieten wenig Gewicht für's Geld. Kassette von SRAM, auch nicht teuer. Reifen... doch dann wird's schon bald finster, rein finanziell.

Wird aber ein super Rad! 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Willkommen bei den Bekloppten! 

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben, fühl dich gut aufgehoben und frag ruhig, wenn du dir irgendwo nicht sicher bist.


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

ich erlaube mir mal einen kurzen Kommentar zu deiner Auswahl: 



AlexMC schrieb:


> ... Gabel Manitou Skareb


 uff - eine harte Nuss am Kinderrad. Welche denn genau?? eine ältere Comp bringt es ja auch schnell mal auf über 1600g. Die Gabel wird ohne Optimierung schwer auf das Gewicht einzustellen sein - nicht von der Feder, sondern von der Dämpfung. Schraubst du selbst?? 


> Vorderrad mit Disc


selber speichern: Novatec X-Light (Nubuk - knapp über 30,-), Sapim Laser speichen auf einer leichten 24er Felge


> hydrauliche Scheibenbremse vorne


Würd ich einen Blick auf Formula RX oder R1 werden - gebraucht rd. 50 - 70 EUR, allerdings muss die dann eventuell entlüftet werden.


> leichterer Vorbau


KCNC FlyRide, aber auch ein kurzer WCS oder XLC Kalloy, da weiß ich aber nicht wie kurz der zu haben ist.


> evtl leichtere Sattelstütze.


welcher Durchmesser??


> Antrieb und hinterer Teil sollen erstmal so bleiben, mit der Option auf spätere Veränderungen.


schau dir auch dringend das Innenlager und die Kurbel an!


----------



## Y_G (14. November 2013)

wir sollten mal eine allgemeine Warnung verfassen, ist einfach gefährlich hier zu lesen


----------



## AlexMC (14. November 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> wir sollten mal eine allgemeine Warnung verfassen, ist einfach gefährlich hier zu lesen



Das ist wahr, ihr habt einfach zuviel tolle Projekte auf die Beine gestellt.

Ich habe es aber nicht vor, das ganze zusehr auf die Spitze zu treiben. Es soll einigermaßen günstig sein, funktional besser (Gabel) als das Orginal, und wo es sinnvoll geht leichter. Das letzte Gramm rauszukitzeln werde ich nicht versuchen 

Die Gabel wird eine Skareb Elite mit Super Air Innereien und 80mm Federweg, soll um 1400g wiegen. Vorderrad habe ich ein komplettes gebrauchtes in Aussicht, Rest wird sich dann einfinden. Sattelstütze brauche ich 27,2 im Durchmesser.

Muß nur bis kurz vor Weihnachten fertig werden, denn da steht der Geburtstag an


----------



## BOOZE (14. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Muß nur bis kurz vor Weihnachten fertig werden, denn da steht der Geburtstag an



Das wird aber knapp und gefühlt um einiges teurer.
Aber gutes Projekt


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

ich würde bei der Gabel noch unbedingt das Öl wechseln. Gegen WT 2,5 oder etwas ähnlich wässrigem.


----------



## AlexMC (15. November 2013)

Ich muß jetzt etwas warten bis die nächsten Einkäufe eingetrudelt sind, dann geht's erst weiter.

Zum Geburtstag muß es zusammengeschraubt sein, vom Fahren her wird es ihm noch 
zu groß sein, so daß hinterher noch genug Zeit für Feinarbeiten sein wird.

 @_Roelof_: danke Dir für die ganzen Tips


----------



## svenundjenny (15. November 2013)

In unserer Garage steht für Weihnachten versteckt ein 2011er Centurion R-Bock in 24" und im geleckten Originalzustand ... 

Und damit verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Thread, denn ich kann mir weiteres Lesen hier nicht leisten


----------



## AlexMC (15. November 2013)

Wieg' bloß keine Teile davon und probier die Gabel nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (17. November 2013)

Ich habe mich dann doch mal mit der Schaltungsgeschichte beschäftigt und so als Grundidee eine Suntour XCT JR -Kurbel umgerüstet auf 32er Einfachkettenblatt und Bashring mit 9fach 11-32 hinten ausgeknobelt. 

Spricht eigentlich was gegen ein SLX short cage Schaltwerk dabei? X9 ist ja merkbar teurer und für Shimano hätte ich schon den passenden Shifter.


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

Nein.  Für die kleinen Zwerge ist sram etwas einfacher zu schalten. Eventuell findet sich ein gebrauchtes x9 günstiger.


----------



## trolliver (18. November 2013)

Philipp schaltet ein Ultegra völlig problemlos, seit er gripshift mit SLS-Technik hat. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß Ultegra und Dura Ace eine stärkere Schaltwerksfeder hätten, sollte mit SLX also kein Problem sein.


----------



## michfisch (18. November 2013)

Hi,
schaltet ihr als Erwachsene denn auch alle Gripshift??
Meine Tochter kommt mit Zeigefinger und Daumen ganz gut zurecht.
Muss sie halt dann nicht mehr umgewöhnen.
Gruss M


----------



## AlexMC (18. November 2013)

Nö, Gripshift kommt dann weg, ich mußte ja schon die jetzigen 20 Zöller auf normale Schalter umrüsten. Mein Junior konnte damit zwar wunderbar runter aber gar nicht hochschalten.


----------



## trolliver (18. November 2013)

Das müßte ich erstmal testen, indem ich Philipp probehalber auf meins oder das Rad meiner Frau setze, um zu sehen, ob er die Trigger bedienen kann. Gripshift ging ohne SLS gar nicht beim runter Schalten, mit SLS allerdings ohne Probleme. Beim auf 24" umgerüsteten 26Zöller in ein paar Jahren gibt's dann die Trigger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (18. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann doch mal mit der Schaltungsgeschichte beschäftigt und so als Grundidee eine Suntour XCT JR -Kurbel umgerüstet auf 32er Einfachkettenblatt und Bashring mit 9fach 11-32 hinten ausgeknobelt.
> 
> Spricht eigentlich was gegen ein SLX short cage Schaltwerk dabei? X9 ist ja merkbar teurer und für Shimano hätte ich schon den passenden Shifter.



Alternative:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11117468&postcount=7


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

Ja ich fahre nur noch drehgriffe auf allen Bikes. Ich versuch aber Julian mal einen Trigger zu montieren. Mal schauen ob er da rauf schalten kann...


----------



## siq (18. November 2013)

als unsere Kleine damals mit 4 1/2 Jahren das Cube 200 bekam, habe ich bezüglich Drehgriffe etliches getestet. Sie konnte allesamt nicht bedienen. Heute 3Jahre später ginge es vielleicht, aber sie hat jetzt eine Aversion gegen Drehgriffe. Mit den alten 7x Alivio Triggern in Kombi mit dem Inverschaltwerk dagegen, hat das dann sofort prima geklappt.
Ich frage mich manchmal echt was da manche Hersteller an Kinderbikes ab Werk schrauben. Für Kinder völlig unbedienbare Schaltungen, 1.3kg schwere 3fach Kurbeln, ü 2kg schwere "Feder"gabeln, 600g ! schwere Lenker, quietschende Cantibremsen die weder vernünftig verzögern noch bedienbar sind usw. usf.
Aber zum Glück für manche Kleinen, gibt es da noch Schrauberpapis. Im Gegensatz zu vielen finde ich diese Tuningprojekte überhaupt nicht verrückt o.ä, sondern sogar genau das Gegenteil. Von uns würde ja auch keiner mit einem 35kg schweren XC Hardtail rumfahren.


----------



## AlexMC (18. November 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich im Moment gerade die Befürchtung, daß vom Orginal-Hotrock außer Rahmen, Steuersatz und Sattel nicht viel übrigbleiben wird


----------



## trolliver (18. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> tja... Und mit den teilen: Wenn du es drauf anlegst, wird nicht viel mehr als der rahmen übrig bleiben...



EDIT: merkwürdig, meine Smileys werden nicht übernommen... also nochmal: hihi!


----------



## AlexMC (18. November 2013)

hellseherische Fähigkeiten und so


----------



## michfisch (18. November 2013)

Sollte aber dann doch schon von Käfer sein, einfaches schnödes oel geht gar nicht. 



Roelof schrieb:


> ich würde bei der Gabel noch unbedingt das Öl wechseln. Gegen WT 2,5 oder etwas ähnlich wässrigem.


----------



## michfisch (18. November 2013)

so ist das! es sind halt nicht nur Irre Eltern unterwegs, die wissen was gut für ihre Kids ist. Die fahren ja auch noch selbst und nicht nur Hollandrad. Aber mit den ganzen unwissenden Eltern da draußen, die 50% ihrer Freizeit auf den Sofa hängen kann man ja ganz gut Kohle machen, die haben ja keine Ahnung.
Schade! die sollte ab und zu Uns mal fragen



siq schrieb:


> als unsere Kleine damals mit 4 1/2 Jahren das Cube 200 bekam, habe ich bezüglich Drehgriffe etliches getestet. Sie konnte allesamt nicht bedienen. Heute 3Jahre später ginge es vielleicht, aber sie hat jetzt eine Aversion gegen Drehgriffe. Mit den alten 7x Alivio Triggern in Kombi mit dem Inverschaltwerk dagegen, hat das dann sofort prima geklappt.
> Ich frage mich manchmal echt was da manche Hersteller an Kinderbikes ab Werk schrauben. Für Kinder völlig unbedienbare Schaltungen, 1.3kg schwere 3fach Kurbeln, ü 2kg schwere "Feder"gabeln, 600g ! schwere Lenker, quietschende Cantibremsen die weder vernünftig verzögern noch bedienbar sind usw. usf.
> Aber zum Glück für manche Kleinen, gibt es da noch Schrauberpapis. Im Gegensatz zu vielen finde ich diese Tuningprojekte überhaupt nicht verrückt o.ä, sondern sogar genau das Gegenteil. Von uns würde ja auch keiner mit einem 35kg schweren XC Hardtail rumfahren.


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

hehe - Kinderbike-Consulting, sozusagen...


----------



## michfisch (18. November 2013)

jep, da wird die Welt ganz anders aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (19. November 2013)

@AlexMC: Ist nicht schlimm wenn nur der Rahmen über bleibt! Und wenn du noch Zeit hast, einfach ein bisschen Geduld und Teile gebraucht einsacken oder Schnäppchen machen, und Du kommst auch ohne ein Vermögen ans Ziel.
Zwei Sachen die Du noch in Erwägung ziehen könntest:
- Hälfte der Speichen entfernen (kostet schon mal nix)
- Alu-Nippel statt der originalen (kostet FAST nix)

Hab ich beim Cube 160 gemacht, sieht geil aus und war nicht schwer die Räder wieder nachzuzentrieren. Man muss halt eine Speiche nach der anderen lösen, Nippel wechseln, wieder anziehen. Und jede zweite einfach weglassen, bzw. immer in Paaren je nachdem wie die Felgen gebohrt sind.
Ach so, war @Roelof s Idee ursprünglich. Und so sieht es aus:


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2013)

Ab 24 Zoll schaut die Sache mit den wenigen Speichen anders aus. Zumindest antriebsseitig hinten 2x kreuzen. Anzahl der Speichen hängt von der Fahrweise und auch schon vom fachlichen Geschick des Schraubers ab.


----------



## AlexMC (19. November 2013)

Heute ein paar Teile eingetrudelt und daher wieder die Waage bemüht.

Manitou Skareb - Gabel mit 80cm Federweg, 89 EUR






Die Spezi-Kurbel mit Bash:






Die Suntour Kurbel, original nicht wirklich leichter, 19,95 EUR:






ohne das Stahlkettenblättergedöns, die Arme könnten trotzdem leichter sein:






das neue Kettenblatt, Truvativ Noir 32 Zähne :






der neue Bash, Truvativ Noir Carbon, Bash + Kettenblatt 20 EUR :






Kurbel zusammengebaut, Gewichtsersparnis geht so, aber der Gewinn an Funktionalität zählt:


----------



## Floh (19. November 2013)

Na immerhin. Vielleicht fräst Dir einer die Arme noch von hinten aus, da kannst Du bestimmt nochmal 50-100 Gramm holen.
Meine gekürzten LX haben 390 Gramm gewogen ohne Kettenblatt.


----------



## BOOZE (19. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Na immerhin. Vielleicht fräst Dir einer die Arme noch von hinten aus, da kannst Du bestimmt nochmal 50-100 Gramm holen.
> Meine gekürzten LX haben 390 Gramm gewogen ohne Kettenblatt.



Ob das so klappt?
Bleilegierung ?


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2013)

Ufff. Blöde Frage: ist dat Zeug magnetisch?


----------



## BOOZE (19. November 2013)

Suntour halt, die schaffen es auch alles extra schwer zu machen, ich hätte da ein fünfer draufgelegt und die von Redline gekauft, sind auch hübscher.


----------



## AlexMC (19. November 2013)

Die von Redline sind aber 110 Lochkreis, ich wollte aber 104.

Ist wohl so massiv ausgeführt, weil Kinder kriegen ja eh alles kaputt


----------



## siq (20. November 2013)

ja, das in der Tat kaum zu glauben was da bei Kinderbikes für welche Klumpkurbeln mitsamt vernieteten Stahlkettenblättern verbaut werden, wenn man bedenkt was die zB. auch recht günstigen SLX Kurbeln mit langen Kurbelarmen so wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-ecki (20. November 2013)

@ AlexMC
Ich stand vor etwa einem Jahr vor einem ähnlichen Projekt. Ausgangspunkt war ein gebrauchtes Specialized Hotrock 24". 
Die erste Ausbaustufe sah in etwa so aus:





Einzelheiten siehe hier

Da mir die Federgabel ein Dorn im Auge war habe  ich dann eine RS SID XC auf 63mm Federweg umgebaut. Die V-Brake Adapter sind aus dem BMX Bereich von der Fa. Bombshell. Als Kurbel kam dann erst mal eine Suntour XCT jr. zum Einsatz. 
Jetzt siet das ganze etwa so aus:





In diesem Zustand bin ich dann im Sommer mit dem Junior (7 Jahre) von Füssen nach Meran auf der Via Claudia Augusta gefahren. Allen die jetzt sagen dass man sowas den Kindern nicht antun soll, sei gesagt, dass die treibende Kraft immer der Junior war. Wir sind immer nur so weit gefahren, wie die Laune das zugelassen hat. 

Da mittlerweile die Übersetzung 32 / 11-34 nicht mehr ganz ausreicht, werde ich jetzt im Winter wohl vorne ein zweites Kettenblatt montieren. Ich hatte da an folgendes gedacht vorne 24/36 hinten 11-32. Mal sehen ob das Schaltwerk das noch stemmen kann.
Ich wünsche dir viel spaß bei deinem Projekt. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass sich die Mühe lohnt. Man bekommt unvergessliche Erlebnisse mit den Kindern zurück.


----------



## Roelof (20. November 2013)

Ich finde die sid mit 24 Zoll super. Bekommt meiner auch mal, Gabel steht schon bereit.


----------



## trolliver (20. November 2013)

Echt, dein Junior ist schon mit 7 (oder gar 6) auf 24" umgestiegen...??? Uff. Ich hoffe eigentlich, drei Jahre Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Roelof (20. November 2013)

Pack schon mal die Lefty aus!


----------



## AlexMC (20. November 2013)

@ biker-ecki
danke für die Motivationsbilder  schön ist es geworden. Ich finde es sehr interessant zu sehen, wie andere die Sachen lösen.

Heute habe ich die Skareb eingebaut, passt optisch perfekt und die Funktion wird sicher deutlich besser wie die des Originals (was ja nicht besonders schwierig ist..). 
Ich werde vorne auf die Bremsscheibenvariante gehen, bei manchen Sachen bin ich noch am Grübeln, das ganze soll preislich auch nicht ausufern.


----------



## trolliver (20. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Pack schon mal die Lefty aus!


 

Der fährt das Teil erstmal mit 24"-Laufrädern, da baue ich mit Sicherheit keinen Lefty-LRS. Also Fatty. Danach sehen wir weiter.

Immer noch in der Hoffnung, daß wir von der Zukunft in drei Jahren sprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (21. November 2013)

Ich hab gestern übringens eine günstige rote tune cannonball geschossen. Behalte das mal im Hinterkopf. Falls ich keine günstige leichte Lefty  finde würd ich die in ein paar Monaten ws. Wieder abgeben...


----------



## AlexMC (21. November 2013)

Mit der montierten Skareb und probeweise aufgesteckter Kurbel:


----------



## trolliver (21. November 2013)

Sieht stimmig aus, von den Winkeln her. Kommt die Sattelstütze gleich so hoch?


----------



## AlexMC (21. November 2013)

Sattelstütze habe ich nur probeweise auf maximalen Auszug gesetzt, da müßte der Jung' noch ein Stück für wachsen. Der Vorbau wird auch noch anders mit kleinerem Winkel, d.h. der Lenker kommt etwas tiefer, außerdem sind die zwei originalen Spacer entfallen.


----------



## AlexMC (22. November 2013)

Sattelstütze, 26 EUR:


----------



## biker-ecki (22. November 2013)

Na mit der Säge kann man da bestimmt noch 30-50 Gramm sparen. Vermutlicherweise erfolgt der Umstieg auf 26" bevor die Stütze in voller Länge gebraucht wird. (Die Papas wollen ja auch nicht 5-6 Jahre auf das nächste Projekt warten!)

Eine Anmerkung zur Suntour-Kurbel noch. Bei uns war im Originalzustand das kl. Kettenblatt am Mittleren festgenietet. Bohrungen/Gewinde sind kurbelseitig nicht vorhanden. Somit ist das Umrüsten auf 2-fach mit eigenen Teilen nicht ganz problemlos. Aber solange es bei 1x9 bleibt ist die Kurbel garnicht schlecht.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

Säge... brachiales Barbarenwerkzeug.


----------



## trolliver (23. November 2013)

Was nimmst du denn zum Kürzen? Ich nehme auch eine Säge... eine Kreissäge (noch barbarischer vermutlich ;-) )


----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

Für Carbon den Dremel und für alles andere greife ich zum Rohrschneider (Syntace Speedcutter).


----------



## AlexMC (23. November 2013)

neue Kassette Sunrace Schraubkranz 9fach, 11-32, 42 EUR, müssen noch zwei Unterlegscheiben auf die Achse, damit die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel am Rahmen vorbeikommt







Original-Schraubkranz, natürlich leichter, hier kein Gewichts- aber Funktionsgewinn:






Kettenlinie stimmt damit natürlich gar nicht, daher durfte das Lager auch noch raus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

Uff die Kassette ist schwer. Magst nicht nach einer xt oder sram suchen?


----------



## AlexMC (23. November 2013)

Da ich das Hinterrad Serie lasse (irgendwie ist meine Lust Laufräder selbst aufzubauen noch nicht groß genug), blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als auf einen schraubbaren 9fach Kranz auszuweichen, der eigentlich für E-Bikes gedacht ist. Daher fiel die Auswahl leicht, nämlich diesen oder gar keine 9fach Kassette


----------



## AlexMC (25. November 2013)

So, ein kleines Update.

Erstmal etwas Blingbling - gewichtsneutral :






Das Spezi-Vorderrad, eigentlich nicht so schwer:






Und das ist erstmal meine Lösung für's Vorderrad, mit 15 EUR unsagbar günstig, dafür gewichtsmäßig ein Plus von 217g. Damit wird es bis zum Geburtstag fertig, ich denke allerdings intensiv über ein bestimmtes Angebot nach :






Die Spezi-Reifen, sackeschwer, und in Shops mit 610g angegeben , werden weichen:


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Das is aber schwer für nen Faltreifen 

Das 2. ist ein HINTERrad, oder?


----------



## AlexMC (25. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das is aber schwer für nen Faltreifen



 irgendwie mußte er ja auf die Waage drauf - war nicht so einfach...

Das zweite ist leider ein Vorderrad, XT-Nabe, breite Felge, damit kann der Jung locker Downhill machen.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Jetzt versteh ich: es ging um die Disc-Aufnahme. Ok. Die rote (Papp?)hülse hatte mich irritiert...


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ... ich denke allerdings intensiv über ein bestimmtes Angebot nach  ...



Wenn, solltest gleich Vorder und Hinterrad wechseln - da sollten etwa 1350g komplett, beides Disc, möglich sein.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. November 2013)

Mich würde interessieren, wie viel das Ding letzen Endes etwa gekostet hat. Zum Vergleich: das XC Pro (mit Scheibenbremsen) ist ab Stange für knapp 1300 Euro zu haben (wie immer - leider ohne Gewichtsangabe) http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Boy-Kinderrad-Gr-33cm-13-red-black-white.html

Marc


----------



## AlexMC (27. November 2013)

Wenn's fertig ist, mache ich noch eine Aufstellung. Über den Daumen gepeilt etwas mehr als die Hälfte des verlinkten. Darin enthalten ein nagelneues Hotrock, von dem jetzt kaum noch was übrig bleibt wie es war...

Das 1300 EUR-Spezi har ja viele sinnvolle Ansätze, aber der Preis , angesichts dessen daß zB die ziemlich schwere Suntour-Gabel verbaut ist.

Bremsscheibe Formula, 18 EUR:






SLX-Schaltwerk, 38 EUR:






Ich warte noch auf das ganz große Paket von Bike-Components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (28. November 2013)

Him wo hast Du die neue Bremsscheibe fÃ¼r 18,-â¬ her??


----------



## AlexMC (28. November 2013)

hier ist die geheime Quelle: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Formula-Brem...och-NEU-/200994541305?clk_rvr_id=553406364446

Ist ein bißchen teurer jetzt (Achtung Schrauben sind keine bei !), in 180mm aber auch für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## BOOZE (28. November 2013)

Dein Link Link nicht 

Formula-Bremsscheibe-160mm-


----------



## AlexMC (28. November 2013)

Danke, ich hab's jetzt auch korrigiert


----------



## Toni172 (28. November 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------



## AlexMC (30. November 2013)

Das große Paket ist gekommen, also gibt es wieder Wiege-Bilder.

Das bessere ist des guten Feind, und dieser Lenker nochmal leichter und mit Speci-Logo, 6 EUR:






Hier noch das original verbaute Schaltwerk:






Dieser Schalter kommt zum Einsatz:






Das konnte durch den Umbau auf 1x9 weg:






Shimano-Tretlager, fast genauso schwer wie das originale, aber die Kettenlinie sollte schon stimmen, 12 EUR :






originaler Kenda-Schlauch, ausreichend leicht:






die neuen Reifen, hier konnte ordentlich Gewicht gespart werden, je 19 EUR:









auch hier ein paar Gramm weniger, aber es ging mehr um die Optik:









Auch hier weniger wegen Gewicht, sondern ich wollte auf beiden Seiten dunkle Hebel, 5 EUR:









Die originalen Pedale bleiben erstmal:






dafür gibt es leichte Griffe, 7,5 EUR:






und diesen Vorbau, 20EUR :






Bremse vorn, 27 EUR, ein paar Gramm gingen noch durch Leitungskürzen weg:






ein Baubild zwischendurch:






und feddisch :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (30. November 2013)

Auf der Waage, dafür daß ich den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingegangen bin, eigentlich ganz OK:


----------



## AlexMC (1. Dezember 2013)

Und die fertige Version:



























Hier mal die Kostenaufstellung:

Gabel 89,- EUR
Lenker 6,- EUR
Vorbau 20,- EUR
Aheadkappe 4,- EUR
Griffe 7,5 EUR
Sattelstütze 26,- EUR
Kurbel 20,- EUR
Kettenblatt/Bash 20,- EUR
Kettenblattschrauben 14,- EUR
Kette 12,5 EUR
Innenlager 12,- EUR
Kassette 42,- EUR
Schaltwerk 38,- EUR
Bremse 27,- EUR
Bremsgriff 5,- EUR
Vorderrad 15,- EUR
Bremsscheibe 18,- EUR
Reifen 38,- EUR
zusammen 414,- EUR
+ Hotrock neu 256,- EUR

macht unterm Strich 670,- EUR

noch ein vorher-nachher-Vergleich:


----------



## BOOZE (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## superseven77 (1. Dezember 2013)

sieht jetzt noch besser aus.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Dezember 2013)

Optisch schick, technisch gewonnen, jut jemacht!


----------



## Taurus1 (2. Dezember 2013)

Sieht toll aus. Und das Gewicht ist mit Federgabel doch auch ganz gut geworden.
Hast du das Originalgewicht schon irgendwo geschrieben? Konnte es auf Anhieb nicht finden.

Nur so zum Vergleich:
Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension mit Pedale 9,9 kg fuer einen guten hunderter mehr. *Dafuer hat dein Sohn ein Einzelstueck! Und du hattest Spass beim schrauben!*
Ich finde das Ergebnis auf jeden Fall gelungen, Preis-Leistung absolut OK.

Warum eigentlich nur vorne Scheibenbremse? Wegen dem Gewicht?


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

Schaut gut aus. Eventuell würde ich den Vorbau noch umdrehen.


----------



## Floh (2. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht man ziemlich schick aus! Mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremse geht das Gewicht voll in Ordnung.

Viel hast Du auch nicht liegenlassen, Pedale und Kurbel und Innenlager wäre vielleicht in Summe noch 500 Gramm drin aber nur mit 100 Euro Aufwand. Kann man ja irgendwann nochmal machen.

Glückwunsch


----------



## AlexMC (2. Dezember 2013)

Freut mich, daß es euch gefällt. 
Ja ein bißchen stolz bin ich schon drauf , habe bisher nur Erwachsenenbikes aufgebaut, und in Vergleich dazu war das schon eine Herausforderung.
Scheibenbremse nur vorne, da hinten das Rad original geblieben ist und die Nabe hat keine Disc-Aufnahme.
Gewogen habe ich es vorher nicht, da ich die Waage später gekauft habe, aber so knapp unter 13 kg dürfte es gehabt haben.
Pedale könnten noch so 100g einsparen, beim LRS gäbe es noch einiges an Einsparpotential, aber erstmal bleibt es so.
Das kleine 20''-Zoll-Lapierre, was der Junior grad fährt, wiegt trotz kleinerer Optimierungen (MowJoes, Lenker, Vorbau) aber auch 11,2 kg, allerdings mit Seitenständer und ungewaschen .


----------



## AlexMC (20. April 2014)

Jetzt hat das Hotrock noch eine Spezi-Bleiente als Alltagsschlampe dazugekriegt:







Ein Lenker war noch von dem Projekt über, also wurde er mit neuem Vorbau anstelle des serienmäßigen Stahlprügels verbaut:






Und hier die ungleichen Brüder zusammen, das linke wiegt dank Stahlrahmen trotz Starrgabel 2,3 kg mehr, da soll mein Junior mal was für seine Kondition tun :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (10. Mai 2014)

Und endlich der erste Test unterwegs.

Mit Papas Tourer:






Jetzt hat der Bub sein 29er:






Und gleich mal bergab getestet und für gut befunden:


----------



## AlexMC (18. Oktober 2014)

Inzwischen passt die Radgröße perfekt. Und wenn ich sehe wieviel Spaß er damit hat, dann hat sich das ganze Projekt ziemlich gelohnt


----------



## Passiv11 (26. April 2015)

Hallo an AlexMC,

ein sehr schönes Projekt und gut beschrieben.

Auch wenn der Thread schon ein paar Tage alt ist, klinke ich mich noch ein, da ich genau das gleiche Basismodell Hotrock 24 in orange (auch nagelneu) habe und gern ähnliche Modifikationen daran vornehmen würde. Da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung beim Basteln habe, hätte ich folgende Fragen an dich und alle Anderen:

Ich würde gern auch die serienmäßigen Felgen mit den Naben beibehalten, da mir ein neuer LRS zu teuer ist und diese gewichtsmäßig o.k. sind. Deshalb sollen weiterhin Canti-Bremsen zum Einsatz kommen.

Frage zum Schaltwerk:
Für welche Kassetten ist der serienmäßig verbaute Freilauf der Nabe geeignet? Kann ohne weiteres ein Wechsel zu 9- oder 10-fach (Shimano/SRAM) erfolgen? Was sollte ich hierbei beachten?

Fragen zum Innenlager / Achse:
Wie lang müsste die Achse sein, damit die Kettenlinie bei einer 1x9-fach bzw. 1x10-fach Lösung wieder stimmt?

Frage zur Gabel:
Wie gut funktioniert die Skareb? Mit welchem Druck wird sie jetzt gefahren? Wäre ein "SPV"-System von Nachteil für Leichtgewichte?
Wäre eine R7 oder SID gleichwertig oder die bessere Wahl (mit Canti-Sockel)?
Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit der Davtus-Starrgabel (26 Zoll, Einbauhöhe 39,5 cm)? Wäre dies nicht nur unter Gewichts-Aspekten eine gleichwertige Lösung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## AlexMC (28. April 2015)

Die Hinterradnabe ist für Schraubkränze mit integriertem Freilauf (die Nabe selbst hat keinen Freilauf), daher der Notbehelf mit dem Sunrace 9fach.
Konsequenter wäre es gewesen, einen leichten LRS mit Freilaufnabe und Scheibenbremsen zu bauen, was aber aus Kostengründen entfiel 

Innenlager habe ich genommen ein Shimano BB-UN55 in 68x118.

Die Skareb hatte ich verwendet, weil ich sie günstig gekriegt habe, bisher taugt sie ganz gut und versaut die Geo nicht allzusehr.
Ich wollte keine Starrgabel, sondern eine* funktionierende* Air-Gabel, nicht so ein Stahlgelump wie serienmäßig, das noch nicht mal ich richtig zum federn bringen konnte.
Eine Sid mit Cantis wäre wahrscheinlich noch etwas besser, Du mußt aber beachten, daß die Position der Cantisockel für ein 26'' Rad ist, Du also nicht ohne eine Adapterlösung hinkommst.


----------



## Taurus1 (4. Mai 2015)

Alternativ gibt es noch die RST First Air in 24 Zoll. Wird zum Beispiel von Kaniabikes in ihrem Federgabelmodell verbaut, und bei Kubikes, glabe ich, auch.
schwarz oder weiss, Canti- und Scheibenbremsaufnahme, 1600gramm, rund 150 Euro.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel-schwarz-51499


----------



## AlexMC (4. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder on Tour:


----------

